# Kyte's [ART] Thread



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

Ill work on making this thread all pretty and such, but for now Ill post up this drawing I did of my reflection hating fish...Gulliver.

 
(Click for deviantART)

Here are a few examples of other works that I do!

  

Ill post up more later, but click them all to be taken to the deviantART page!

I am also an oil-painter by trade! Here is my official website!
http://katehallen.com/

One of my common motifs at the moment is working with Fish imagery (you can see on that website in the gallery,_ PTSD_

Thanks for stopping by, hope to post more things up soon!
-Kate


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

that is fantastic. I'm in love with Gulliver now.


----------



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha thankyou! I'll have to draw more of him when I think of it.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Subscribing.


----------

